# Brother DTG Offers New AccuLine Camera System



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Brother DTG recently introduced the AccuLine Camera System with revolutionary new software for the Brother GT-3 digital direct-to-garment printer. Through use of a full HD, 13 MB pixel digital camera, it allows for accurate placement of a design with less than 1mm of error. 

While using sophisticated technology, it is easy to use and allows an operator to precisely print in seconds. The intuitive software allows you to simply drag and drop designs.

Standing 32” above the printer, the AccuLine Camera System allows users the ability to print on small areas such as a pocket up to a maximum area of 16” x 18”. Not limited to apparel, it also works for designs on shoes, caps, shirts, coasters, and more. 

The camera is lightweight and easy to install. Instant, accurate placement requires less test prints and reduces printing errors, which minimizes wasted ink. 

For more information on the AccuLine Camera System please visit www.BrotherDTG.com/AccuLine. 

Brother International Corporation has been in the garment decorating industry since 1908 and through years of innovation has become a leading supplier of industrial garment printers. Brother uses a fully integrated system manufacturing its own firmware, print heads, and software to deliver the best possible results. 
For more information about the Brother GT-3 printer please visit BrotherDTG.com or call 866-750-2543.


----------

